# First Chess Pieces with Vega duplicator



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally found time to break out the new Vega 36" copier to make a few test chess pieces. As you will see by the pictures I have a couple of different sized templates thanks to my buddy in the machine shop at work. I ordered the chess templates from PSI and I found out that if you use those templates on the vega then you have to order the template holder but I did not want to spend anymore money so I took the small templates to work so we could use the water jet to cut out some thicker templates that would work in my Vega. he told me to just scan the templates on the copier and he could just load the file into the water jet software. He loaded it up and started cutting and to our surprise the dimensions were a little off and it cut out XL sized chess templates. We both thought that this was pretty cool and cut out the rest of the templates. I told him that he would get the first King and Queen pieces for helping me out. We ended up cutting out normal sized pieces too.


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Day in Paradise (Oct 11, 2012)

Now that is sharp. Nice job


----------



## gearupflapsup (Jan 10, 2013)

Those are spectacular. They should be in display.. On a chessboard in my study. 

Great Work.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

I do have another pair of the laminated extra large pieces that I might be able to part with...if anyone is interested I could come up with a price for the pair...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang those came out nice! I don't have a lathe, and have never really given it much thought (no space), but those are so nice and are obviously done a small lathe....you got me thinking anyway (always a dangerous experience! :blush


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang those came out nice! I don't have a lathe, and have never really given it much thought (no space), but those are so nice and could probably be done on a small lathe....you got me thinking anyway (always a dangerous experience! :blush


----------

